# offshore Venice La



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0px">Fished sun-mon on the palmetto and it was as nice a stretch of days as I have seen in a while. Calm, warm weather and the fish were biting. Not much you can complain about. Took Chris and his friends from Beaumont out sat and sun after wahoo and tuna we left the dock about 6 am and headed out in search of the hooters. We hit 3-4 rigs where we didnt get a hit and then the first pass around the next rig was a double on the stetch 30 and the braid marauder and it was game on for there. In the next hour or so we caught 4 more wahoo mostly on the stretch 30 before we left to go find something else. Ran around and hit a few more rigs with no luck before we headed back to the original rig and the first pass was a triple header. The hot baits of the day were the pink stretch 30s in the propwash although the hot pink braid was productive as well. We ended up the day with 10 wahoo and a beat down group of beaumont boys. <P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">On sunday we were not sure where we were going to go but we knew we had to make a decision at the gulf. We started that way and I noticed a lot of people going in the direction I had been the day before so the call was made to head long to the floaters. It was slick calm and an easy run as we got out to the blue water. We hit a couple rigs with only a small yf on a jig to show for it before we hit paydirt. Got on a small group of fish that wanted chum and one freak visitor that wanted chum as well. The first two baits in the water were swings and misses and the next two were hookups. We hit a yf and the 2nd fish started jumping around and had a pointy nose. We had a white marlin eat a chunk of blackfin and then put on a hellacious show. It probably jumped 20 times within 20 feet of the boat. As soon as I get the video I will put it up. <P style="MARGIN: 0px">We then had a pair of hundred plus pound yellows come up in teh slick one wouldnt eat but the other did and immediately ran us straight into the cables of teh rig and cut us off. We picked away at the tuna on chunks and ended up bring five 30 pound yf home for dinner.<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">On day three I had Buster and his friends from Marrero out for a trip. We decided to go hooter fishing and while it wasnt as fast as the first day we picked away all day at better quality fish and had five total with three of them over 50 pounds and one of them weighed in at 55 pounds while missing a third of its body to something that was hungry. 4 of these fish came on stretch 30s while the other one ate a weighted ballyhoo.<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px">







<P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px"><P style="MARGIN: 0px">


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Boy when you make a report it is something else! Good stories with great pics. When they say fishing capital of the world they aren't kidding. What I particularly like is the way when the fishing isn't quite up to par you still show your customers a good time and put them on what is biting. My hat is off to you.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Eddie,

White Marlin!!! You're killing me! Way to go. I hate it when you tuna guys catch more billfish than we billfishermen. Stop making us look bad!

Seriously, Nice haul. See you there this weekend. We will be fishing saturday and sunday if the weather cooperates. 

Dave


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

great job on the wahoo and marlin. i KNEW one of yall was gonna snag a bill this month with the warm waters we've been having offshore.


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Ill be down there dave and looking forward to a nice drink.  That was my first ever bill on a chunk of tuna.


----------

